# Tyler responds to doping allegations



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

And you know what? I believe him.

here is an excerpt:

" I swear on my wife's life and the grave of my dog that I never asked that man about anything of the sort. If you know anything about me, you know this is as emphatic as I can be. I'm truly saddened to have to respond publicly to such an accusation. "

wow!

http://www.velonews.com/tour2004/diaries/articles/6685.0.html


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

mr meow meow said:


> And you know what? I believe him.
> " I swear on my wife's life and the grave of my dog that I never asked that man about anything of the sort. If you know anything about me, you know this is as emphatic as I can be. I'm truly saddened to have to respond publicly to such an accusation. "
> wow!
> http://www.velonews.com/tour2004/diaries/articles/6685.0.html


Careful, you'll probably be pasted with a Tyler fan-boy moniker. The link from the article contains the following interview. Looks like the Dr. had a bit of an axe to grind, released from the team and all. Like I said previously, when accusations are made with no supporting evidence, the motivations are usuallly suspect. In this case the good Dr.'s word is worth its weight in sh!t.

In commenting on those statements, Gorski said Sunday evening at the Postal team's hotel 25 miles east of Boulogne. "He [Steffen] had really, really limited experience ... he was a cycling enthusiast and begged us for a couple of years to do what he was doing.... and as we tried to improve in every area of our team, we brought in better riders, and better staff members, better equipment, improved our infrastructure from A to Z. You know, Prentice just ... he didn't fit in. He was a good guy, and probably a pretty good emergency room physician, but had relatively little experience (in sports medicine), and worked literally two or three weeks a year with the team, from 1992...."
Dan Osipow, who was an official with the team from its inception elaborated, by saying, "His biggest role was at the Tour DuPont. ... in those days our team was a small program, it was almost exclusively U.S. races, so if we were fielding a competitive team for the Tour DuPont we needed to bring a team physician, and Prentice was that guy. And he was (also) with us the Philadelphia week, I'm sure that was the extent of his involvement with us for a season. There simply weren't that big enough of events for us to compete in those days...."

"So he's lying then," said a journalist with an Irish newspaper.

"Absolutely," said Gorski, "absolutely. I mean it's just.... His statements are false, and they were false five years ago, and I'm really disappointed that he's decided to bring them up again."

"In what form did he bring them up five years ago?" asked a sportswriter from Australia.

" He did it through a letter to Thom Weisel and myself, in which he made some real accusatory statements. We responded within 24 hours, just said this was absolutely ridiculous, correct ... we're disappointed that you're reacting in this way to our decision. But that happens sometimes. You make hard decisions about people's ... their careers, and their job, and he reacted badly."


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Nice...*

I'm just glad now there are 2 guys defending themselves from this jerk. maybe the world will read this letter, Tyler and Lance can make a united front (as well as any USPS rider/ coach etc.. of the era) and bury this guy in the rubbish heap of 'evil gossip'. Ya know Dante had a special place for these type. Funny how both accused are both Americans and Captains of teams. More anti-US back-lash IMHO. Just pissed that yanks are starting to 'own' their cherished sport.


----------



## FatSlowGuy (Jul 17, 2004)

Tyler does have more of a 'boy scout' image than Lance does. Hopefully this will get the haters to calm down a tad.


----------



## Sao (Jul 31, 2003)

*tick tock tick tock*

Hmm, seems Simeoni's 15 minutes are just about up. The little worm.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

The thick plottens!


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

Sao said:


> Hmm, seems Simeoni's 15 minutes are just about up. The little worm.


not likely. Apparently the judge involved in the case is considering charging LA with intimidation of a witness involving the st. 18 incident.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

Sao said:


> Hmm, seems Simeoni's 15 minutes are just about up. The little worm.


Are Millar and Virenque worms too for not keeping their mouth's shut? Perhaps, at last, we can find something to admire Pantani for, afterall, he never cracked and started singing. And Bartoli as well, who at first, was gave testimony against Ferrari but later changed his story when he realized the implications.


----------



## Sao (Jul 31, 2003)

Seems to me that Millar and Virenque only admitted it when it was impossible for them to escape implications. Not only that but we haven't heard anything but allegations from Simeoni.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Stupid dead dog threats*

I've been biting my tongue for a long time. No more. I'm speaking my mind because the Lemond haters have gone too far. If the haters in the house heard Lemond swear on a dead dog's grave and his wife, they'd say he was full of it. But oh noooo, if its Armstrong or Hamilton making the same statement, they are all over it, worshipping every last breath they take. You know who you are.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*I don't group people together*



Manhattan said:


> I've been biting my tongue for a long time. No more. I'm speaking my mind because the Lemond haters have gone too far. If the haters in the house heard Lemond swear on a dead dog's grave and his wife, they'd say he was full of it. But oh noooo, if its Armstrong or Hamilton making the same statement, they are all over it, worshipping every last breath they take. You know who you are.



I'm only giving my personal opinion on Tyler's doping accusations, not Lances. I'm not a Hater (or a lover). I do think that given Tyler's reputation and demeaner in the response that he's telling the truth. Assuming of course that he actually loves his wife and his dog like the media conveys.

IMHO

I'll always reserve complete judgement until there's solid proof either way. This goes for both L's and Tyler.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he loved that dog*

his obituary for Tugboat brought a tear to my eye. anyhow it will be interseting to watch it unfold. but hold on for the Virenque support. this guy 'denied' when his teammates said he did, his coaches, soigneurs said he did, I mean all that was left to implicate him was his mom. His denial was good enough for an episode of cheaters. as for Millar, well vials of the stuff and syringes in your pad are kinda hard to explain away other than..."it's not mine, a friend must have left it here". so I'm not giving any awards out for their 'forthrightness". 
kinda like "I slipped and fell right on his....." as for Tyler hate, if he'd quit crashing and theefore being an undedog and win a few tours plus a few more majors I'm sure the haters would start to hate his squeaky clean, kid next door image and start rumors that it's a front for a guy with a dope and kiddie porn ring. the only thing that keeps him form being 'hated' is a few more victories. he's a great bike rider considering how late he joined the 'game'.


----------

